# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  سبعة فلاتر في واحد لهواة التصوير

## Xitooo

*MediaChance Digital Camera Essential Tools 1.0

يتكون الفلتر من سبع فلاتر احترافية لتصحيح وتحسين وتعديل الصور

1. AutoEnhance
للتحسين السريع للصور الرقمية*


*ColorCast Correction* .2 
*لتصحيح الالوان*

3. *Exposure Compensation*
*لتوضيح الصور الباهته*

*Hot Pixels Fix* .4
*لازالة النقاط من الصور بسبب سؤ التصوير ( صور الموبايل أو كميرا الكمبيوتر )*


*Lens Distortion Correction*
*لتصحيح الميلان في الصور بسبب عدسة التصوير*



*Perspective Correction* .6
*فلتر سحري يضع الصور بشكل منظري صحيح كما بالصورة
*


7. *Portrait Skin Cleaner*
*فلتر تنظيف الجلد وتنعيم البشره*


*DOWNLOAD*
*حجم الملف 1.8 ميغا* 

*التسجيــل
NAME: Life Journey
SERIAL: 981826282568155
UNLOCK CODE: 358288661479877
*

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أخي Xitooo ...  :Smile: 

بالفعل برامج رائعة وبسيطة وسهلة الإستخدام ومفيدة بشكل كبير ...

جاري التحميل والتطبيق ...

شكرا ً ...

----------


## ابوالشرع

*حلو .... جميل

بالفعل فلتر مرتب و الف شكر الك على المجهود يا اكسيتو ...

بعدين يا رجل سويلنا هالصورة خلينا نحطها بالمسابقة بلاش اعملها انا

و تطلع زي تاعت فلم 300 .......*

----------


## N_tarawneh

أخي Xitooo ...

يبدو في مشكلة في عملية الإنستول الخاصة بالبرنامج ...!!!؟؟؟

مش راضي  يزيط  معي ولما انزله على الجهاز بروح على شكل مرفقات مع الفوتو شوب ...

----------


## Xitooo

*أخي نادر ... 

يجب ان تراعي أن تكون نسخة الفوتوشوب لديك 9.0 فما فوق

أعمل التثبيت كما بالصور التالية* 



*الفلتر راح يكون بقائمة الفلاتر في الفوتو شوب كما التالي*



*انشاءالله يكون الشرح وافي*

----------


## N_tarawneh

طريقة تثبتي صح 100% ...

بس الآن توضحت الصورة نسخت الفوتو شوب إلي عندي 8 ...

شكرا ً إلك ... :Smile:

----------


## Xitooo

> *
> 
> بعدين يا رجل سويلنا هالصورة خلينا نحطها بالمسابقة بلاش اعملها انا
> 
> و تطلع زي تاعت فلم 300 .......*


*يعني لو أفرجي الاعضاء الصورة الي اخترتها بضحكو علينا ... غيرها و الك أحلى توقيع أبو الشرع*

----------


## Xitooo

> طريقة تثبتي صح 100% ...
> 
> بس الآن توضحت الصورة نسخت الفوتو شوب إلي عندي 8 ...
> 
> شكرا ً إلك ...


*اذا بدك نزل النسخة 9 موجوده بالمنتدى و ما بتوخذ وقت*

----------


## ابوالشرع

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Xitooo
					

يعني لو أفرجي الاعضاء الصورة الي اخترتها بضحكو علينا ... غيرها و الك أحلى توقيع أبو الشرع


بلا فضايح

ولا اقولك انا اللي بدي انزلها ..........*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *اذا بدك نزل النسخة 9 موجوده بالمنتدى و ما بتوخذ وقت*


موجوده عندي على سي  دي هاليومين بجيبها من عند صاحبي ...

شكرا ً إلك غلبتك معي ... :Smile:

----------


## Xitooo

> موجوده عندي على سي  دي هاليومين بجيبها من عند صاحبي ...
> 
> شكرا ً إلك غلبتك معي ...


*لا غلبه و لا اشي يا مان .... بس لا تنسى التصاميم 

و انشاءالله الصورة بكرا بعملك ياها ... و أي اشي تاني انا جاهز*

----------

